# Pocket wizard TT1 and TT5 and Sekonic L380 problems



## Pboshell (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes it's Patrick again.

Well it would be great to use our L380 Sekonic to trigger our 580ex and 430ex with the TT1 and TT5 with AC3 don't you think. More problems. We all know that the standard mode has tow be used as we cannot trigger in control ETTL MODE. I wish Sekonic or someone could just come out with a light meter that could just trigger in control mode using the pocket wizard and 580ex 430ex. I love mark Wallace he is simply the best. I watch adorama tv and everything works without a problem. Why does it always end up for us consumers with issues. Please Sekonic or Pocket Wizard please solve these problems. They are problems just read all the posts on the Internet. Anyway experiencing any of these problems

Regards

Patrick


----------



## bycostello (Apr 24, 2012)

whole point of tt5/tt1 and ac3 is that you can choose to shoot ttl or manual selecting at camera.

and if using a manual and light meter just press test on your tt1to fire your speed lights. 

I have a 2nd tt1 and ac3 which i use to test my lighting so i'm not having to carry the camera around all the time. but equally you could just take it off the hot shoe


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 24, 2012)

bycostello said:


> whole point of tt5/tt1 and ac3 is that you can choose to shoot ttl or manual selecting at camera.
> 
> and if using a manual and light meter just press test on your tt1to fire your speed lights.
> 
> I have a 2nd tt1 and ac3 which i use to test my lighting so i'm not having to carry the camera around all the time. but equally you could just take it off the hot shoe



+1

I have never used manual when using only speedlights


----------



## RJSY (Feb 10, 2013)

hello,

i dont use PWs.... but i do use phottix odins.... i found out that even when the speedlight or the ODIN transmitter/controller unit is set to manual you cant use a light meter to meter the light output.... tried this on my sekonic 478 and reading on light output were too low such that when you input those in your camera... images will be overexposed...... the workaround i found was to to trigger the flash via sync cord instead of via hotshoe on the receiver units.....

I'm not really clear on what the OP's question really is though..... I know sekonic has models that can trigger PWs..... so maybe OP was saying something that he can't accurately measure the light even when in manual when using ETTL PWs..... if that's the case Patrick maybe you could try the "my solution" as i posted above.... to clarify though i use phottix odin though i believe they work in same ways as PWs tt5/tt1.....

good luck


----------



## bycostello (Jun 4, 2013)

use your test button on the tt1 to trigger flash while you are setting up... with the ac3 on top you can dial in power settings too.... and when you are ready, just pop it back on your camera


----------



## vbi (Jun 4, 2013)

I think the OP wants the Sekonic to trigger the flashes using it's test button and radio transmitter, and theoretically it is supposed to work that way, but in reality never does. Ideally one could use the Sekonic to fire the controlling TT5 and it's slaves thereby easily getting a reading on the light meter.


----------

